# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Peepshow] A la santé du capitaine !

## Gana

En voyant ces images, on peut quand même se demander si le pilote est un génie ou juste un alcoolique de plus aux commandes... Je me demande la tête des gens à l'intérieur de l'avion. Vous pensez qu'ils ont applaudi ?

Voir la news (1 image, 1 vidéo )

----------


## Mephisto

J'appelle ça rompre la monotonie du quotidien.  ::):

----------


## Lord Zero

Je pense plutot à un sale vent de travers quand même. Bien content de pas avoir été dans l'avion à ce moment la.

----------


## Darkfire8

C'est méchant de se moquer c'est juste le vent ...

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, on se demande si les newseurs se renseignent avant de poster des choses sans queues ni tête  ::(:

----------


## Montigny

ouais mais maintenant , y a plus qu'a changer les fauteuils et filer de nouveaux futals aux passagers , parce que ça à du mouiller les couches sévère la dedans ^^

----------


## Syntaxerror

Oui, cette approche en crabe est classique par fort vent de travers mais là... bah c'est raté. Ca se finit bien quand même, le réacteur gauche a pas dû passer loin de la piste.

----------


## pseudoridicule

Pour avoir vécu ce genre de situation, mais en pire, je pense que le pilote a fait le putain de bon choix. L'unique en fait. J'imagine que les passagers devaient se chier dessus...

----------


## FUTOMAKI

Touch & go & vomit.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Ouais, on se demande si les newseurs se renseignent avant de poster des choses sans queues ni tête


Ouais en meme temps c'est juste pour déconner cette vidéo...  :<_<:

----------


## denebe

Rien de plus normal, juste le newseur qui devrait se renseigner  ::): -
Sinon, belle vidéo...

----------


## Fernando

J'aime bien fouiner les vidéos en lien, là y en a une autres avec du vent de coté et un concorde on dirait qu'il fait carrément du sur place avant de repartir  ::o:

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Rien de plus normal, juste le newseur qui devrait se renseigner -
> Sinon, belle vidéo...


Bien sûr, c'est normal que l'aile gauche frappe le tarmac à l'atterissage.  ::|: 
Là c'est un atterrissage complètement raté qui aurait pu très mal finir.

----------


## Kob

Hum, vidéo connue car c'est un exemple d'atterrissage par un fort vent. Certes ça parait loupé, mais non, le pilote ne pouvait pas mieux faire.
Lanef ou chenoir pourront mieux expliquer  ::):

----------


## zeqL

Procédure d'atterrissage normale pour un vent de travers et imprévisible.  ::): 
Après il semble qu'il y ait énormément de vent, c'est pour cela qu'il s'est raté.

(et c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles ils ont fermé Roissy et Orly il y a quelques semaines en raison de la tempête de vent, pour éviter une centaine d'atterrissage de ce style  :^_^:  )

----------


## denebe

Oui, c'est la norme... Avec du vent de côté, un petit cisaillement éventuel avec une petite rafale, il arrive plus souvent qu'on le pense qu'un atterrissage se fasse en deux fois, c'est le cas.
Pour l'aile, je ne vois pas assez bien, je ne peux pas te dire si ça touche ou pas (personne ne peut le voir sur la vidéo...). Peut-être voit-on juste un petit tourbillon de poussière ou de pluie...

----------


## Blackmane

Mais c'est vieux ça, ça date de la tempête de l'an dernier qui s'est abbatue sur l'allemagne.

----------


## Syntaxerror

> Oui, c'est la norme... Avec du vent de côté, un petit cisaillement éventuel avec une petite rafale, il arrive plus souvent qu'on le pense qu'un atterrissage se fasse en deux fois, c'est le cas.
> Pour l'aile, je ne vois pas assez bien, je ne peux pas te dire si ça touche ou pas (personne ne peut le voir sur la vidéo...). Peut-être voit-on juste un petit tourbillon de poussière ou de pluie...



Si si, ça touche, on voit un petit nuage de fumée. Le grand danger, lors de ces atterrissages par vent de travers c'est, au moment du coup de palonnier pour remettre l'avion dans le sens de la piste, de ne pas réussir à conserver les ailes parallèles au sol. C'est ce qui s'est passé là.

----------


## iroko944

Pour moi les approches les plus impressionnante resteront celle de Kai-Tak l'encien aéroport de Hong-Kong

----------


## PrinceGITS

> Ouais, on se demande si les newseurs se renseignent avant de poster des choses sans queues ni tête


En même temps, c'est une news de Gana.  ::ninja::

----------


## Nono

Tant que vous ne parlez pas de celui de Nagoya, je ne ferai pas de cauchemars à répétition jusqu'en avril.

----------


## Next

Une video vieille comme le monde, deja passée 100x sur Tf1, Direct8...

----------


## denebe

Je viens de la regarder à nouveau, je n'arrive pas à conclure sur la touchette. On voit bien un tourbillon, mais de quoi ?
En bout d'aile et en bord de fuite d'aile, il y a toujours des petits tourbillons. En mélangeant ça avec un petit effet venturi (le débit d'un fluide augmente si la place où il doit passer rétrécit, comme une rivière et son lit par exemple), ça peut très bien te donner un tourbillon proche de l'aile sans que l'aile ne touche le sol qui se manifeste avec des goutelettes d'eau et de la poussière. On n'es sait rien...
Moi je dis bravo le pilote qui a pleinement rempli sa tache: remettre les gaz et s'y reprendre une deuxième fois.

----------


## Wolfoot

Mouais j'ai deja fais un atterrissage a helsinki a peu pres comme ca, sauf qu'il s'est bien posé  ::): 
On peut voir au debut, qu'il y a quand meme un super vent  ::): 

Le plus flippant, c'est qu'a l'interieur de certains avions, y'a une camera sur le train d'atterrissage et les passagers peuvent la regarder. Quand l'avion est a 20m du sol et que la caméra nous montre "pas la piste" on flippe légèrement...

Apres ce que fait le pilote, c'est nickel, il se prend une rafalle il devie, il remet les gaz, donc forcement en passant sur la terre, ca fait un peu voler la poussiere.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Tant que vous ne parlez pas de celui de Nagoya, je ne ferai pas de cauchemars à répétition jusqu'en avril.


Il a quoi celui de Nagoya? Perso, j'ai beaucoup ris quand j'ai vu que l'avion était 1 metre au dessus l'eau. J'ai cru qu'ils s'était trompés et qu'ils avaient pris la mer pour une piste d'atterrissage. ::):

----------


## Next

Que la piste soit sur le sol ferme, en pleine ville ou au milieu de la flotte y aura jamais rien de pire que d'avoir un voisin qui n'a jamais pris l'avion. (meme par beau temps)

n00bs

----------


## NapalmGlop

Bon alors déjà c'est UNE pilote et pas un pilote.
Ça se passe en Allemagne (Hambourg si ma mémoire est bonne) l'hiver dernier pendant une grosse tempête en mer du Nord. De mon taf (à Amsterdam) je vois les pistes de Schiphol et on  mattait les avions qui en chiaient grave pour atterrir ce jour là. Le lendemain on avait l'histoire dans les journaux ici.
Au fait, l'aile gauche touche bien.

----------


## Syntaxerror

Tout à fait :

http://afp.google.com/article/ALeqM5...WUm1pPampJfOCA

Des conditions météo extrêmes donc.



Edit : J'comprendrai jamais comment mettre correctement des vidéos ::|:  .

----------


## denebe

[paslachélaffaire]Non, non l'aile n'a pas touché[/paslachélaffaire]héhé...
Je m'incline au vue de l'article...
Pour le reste, les passagers sont arrivés à bon port, atterrissage réussi.

----------


## suspect

ah bon ils ont pas sauté après ça ?

----------


## LeBabouin

> Pour moi les approches les plus impressionnante resteront celle de Kai-Tak l'encien aéroport de Hong-Kong


On en reparle quand tu auras atterri à St Barth. Les touristes viennent se mettre en haut de la colline pour essayer de toucher l'avion. Sans compter ceux qui finissent dans la mer en bout de piste. J'en ai vu 2 en 3 semaines.

----------


## Manu

Je comprends qu'ils se mangent des sorties de piste vue la longueur, et effectivement il passe près de la route... Mais comparer le passage d'un twin otter avec une approche de 747 c'est un brin gonflé niveau mauvaise foi.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon, quand même, on rigole, mais plier uniquement le winglet de l'airbus, fiouh... C'est pas passé loin.  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Topic utile pour une vidéo connue, mais toujours sympa à revoir : je ne savais pas que l'aile avait touché. 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Thierfeu

approche classique de vent de travers...après le pilote décrabe d'un coup de palonnier
seul problème : la méchante rafale inattendue (on voit bien l'aile droite se soulever d'un coup) et le temps de réponse classique des réacteurs pour redecoller
le(la?) pilote n'est en rien responsable, le job est bien fait

tiens depuis la video de Saint barth je sais que Gerard Majax s'est reconverti chez Air Guadeloupe

----------


## cavok

pour poser un avion comme celui ci par un tel vent, il faut faire un "planter de roue", c'est a dire poser une partie de train principal et ensuite botter le palonnier pour redresser l'avion dans l'axe. plus facile a dire qu'a faire, a l'époque ou les simu existaient peu, nombre de 707 ont eu leurs réacteurs refaits a cause de pilotes novices sur cette techniques.
et oui, ils ont eu du pot, car oui le bout d'aile a touché. sur un avion de ligne, les prises d'air libre des réservoirs sont justement placé a cet endroit, sous le saumon... pour évacuer les vapeurs de kérosène donc... vapeurs inflammable...

quand a l'approche de St barth, soyez gentils avec les twins, une trés bonne amie bosse pour st barth commuter. faites coucou aux avions mais hors de l'axe svp  :;):

----------


## tb-51

Se sont les fameux gars qui passent leurs temps a filmer des avions qui atterrissent , c'est ça?

Dit Cavok, avec un tel vent , un pilote est il encore en mesure de gerer son avion?

----------


## Guest

Note : les intégristes des avions n'ont aucun second degré. Hm.

----------


## denebe

> Dit Cavok, avec un tel vent , un pilote est il encore en mesure de gerer son avion?


Le problème n'est pas tant la vitesse du vent (oui un avion de ligne vole à 800 kml/h en croisière), mais tout ce qui est changement rapide et brutal du type de vent. En phase d'atterrissage, si brusquement tu passes d'un vent de face "régulier" et "homogène" de 50 km/h, à un vent montant à 70 km/h sur l'aile droite et un vent arrière de 30km/h sur l'aile gauche, le comportement de de l'avion va changer subitement voir dangereusement. Comme l'a très bien décrit Thierfeu, c'est ce visiblement ce qui s'est passé. C'est instantané et 'imparable'. La pilote a pris la décision de 'rester' en phase de vole; de la maitrise, du sang froid...



> Note : les intégristes des avions n'ont aucun second degré. Hm.


A mon sens les réactions gentillettes viennent du paragraphe. Sinon pour le titre, c'est clairement du second degré  ::):  (héhé)

----------


## Ch'tio

je pense qu'ils ont du applaudir... avec les genoux  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Vevster

Iirc, c'était une femme aux commandes, et elle a été félicitée. 
Gros vent - que l'on entend dans la video- + grosse rafale au moment du toucher, elle a bien fait de remettre les gaz et vite fait

----------


## Erokh

> Pour avoir vécu ce genre de situation, mais en pire, je pense que le pilote a fait le putain de bon choix. L'unique en fait. J'imagine que les passagers devaient se chier dessus...


A priori non il n'a pas forcément fait le bon choix. Cette vidéo a été pas mal diffusée à la TV il y a quelques mois. C'est un avion à l'aéroport d'Hamburg, qui a tenté d'atterrir pendant la tempête. 
Pourquoi il n'a pas fait le bon choix? parce qu'il aurait plutôt dû se détourner pour aller sur un aéroport plus "tranquille"

----------


## denebe

> A priori non il n'a pas forcément fait le bon choix. Cette vidéo a été pas mal diffusée à la TV il y a quelques mois. C'est un avion à l'aéroport d'Hamburg, qui a tenté d'atterrir pendant la tempête. 
> Pourquoi il n'a pas fait le bon choix? parce qu'il aurait plutôt dû se détourner pour aller sur un aéroport plus "tranquille"


Je suis d'accord avec toi Erokh, malgré qu'à plusieurs reprises j'ai indiqué que le bon choix avait été fait. Finalement, ici, sur un forum c'est une discussion de comptoir, 'à la votre'  ::):  , car pour avoir un avis tranché (quand bien même c'est possible, ce qui n'est pas certain...), il nous faudrait beaucoup plus de connaissance (pilotage, toute la chaine d'une procédure d'atterrissage y compris les informations issues de la tour de contrôle, carburant restant dans l'avion, capacité de vol du modèle de l'avion en question, s'il y a un orage entre l'aéroport de secours et Hambourg donc la météo local au sens aéronautique etc...) et un rapport d'enquête sur chacun de ces points ... Et quand bien même tout ces éléments sont réunis, l'imprévu est toujours probable...

----------


## Guig Esprit du Sage

"vent de travers, avion de traviole"

----------

